# Wooden Roof racks



## CA Matter (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello,
Impersive site.

I found this site through an internet search looking for plans to build a wooden roof rack.

A couple years ago in one of the woodworking magizines that I recieve I can across some plans to build temperary wooden racks for a pick up truck that could be used to haul just about anything with a couple modifications. I can not find the mag now and am asking if anyone has plans for something like this.

I have a Dodge Quad cab and am looking at build a couple of wooden racks to fit the box rails to carry 2 kayaks, I have the kayak holders themselves so am just looking for plans to build the racks themselves.

The plans that I saw in the mag had 3/4 in plywood laminated together for the side cut in a A frame with some type of mount to secure to the truck box with out drilling.

Can anyone help me out with this?

Thank you


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I know the racks you are speaking of but I can't seem to find them. I'll keep looking for a bit.
Ken


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember it too. The uprights were laminated layers of plywood. I don't remember the cross bars but they could be wood or black iron pipe with pool noodles. That's what I did on my kayak trailer.

They were held in place with the clamps that hold camper shells on.

If you find it be sure and post the link.


----------



## CA Matter (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. The more I surf around in here the more impressed I am, wish I had found this site a long time ago.

Kudzu, that sounds like what I am looking for, hope someone can let me know where to find the plans.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Any chance it was Popular Mechanics? Just a guess though.


----------



## CA Matter (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think it was PM, I don't get that mag very often and I am sure that I saw it in a woodworking mag.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Did it look like this? Took me a while but I have tracked it down. Still have not found my copy yet.

http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb300-rack01.html


----------



## CA Matter (Apr 26, 2009)

After a very quick look it does look the same as I remember but I am going to take a closer look at it later today.

It does look like it will do exactly what I want.

Thanks Kudzu


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

That thing looks awesome! Cool idea!


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Price wise I doubt you could beat it and I like the look myself. My truck has a shell on it so I could use it as a billboard. Next one (soon I hope) will probably have a rack so I was thinking about this one anyway.

If work picks up I hope by the end of summer to replace my old truck. This rack would be perfect to haul ladders and kayaks on.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Am I the only one who feels this is an inadequate rack for anything but very lightweight stuff? The pictures are too small to tell much of anything about it, but it sure looks like it has very little lateral support.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

with the T sape on top there's some support... I wouldn't be tossing 1/2 a bunk of lumber up there, but for bulkier & lighter weight items it looks fine (or a few pieces of lumber and seet goods)


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I had a rack on a smaller truck, similar to this one pictured here, but made with 1" square steel tubing. It was too flimsy to carry three kayaks.

I have this one on my full size pickup now, and it is up to the job.

BTW, my concern was not with the weight supporting capabilities of the top "T" crosspiece. The more important part of a rack is its lateral (side-to-side) stability, and its ability to stay together during hard breaking or an average fender bender. Wood doesn't resist those kinds of strains well at all.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Kudzu said:


> Did it look like this? Took me a while but I have tracked it down. Still have not found my copy yet.
> 
> http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb300-rack01.html


 
This is great. I think my use for one of these would be a frame for a good heavy tarp for camping. I made one a few years ago for deer camp out of electrical conduit. It will not support much weight but will support a good tarp to cover the bed.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a couple of shots of a special PVC "snap-attachable" rack I made for my pickup lumber rack. It was made to carry three kayaks easily, two slanted on the sides, and one tucked in beneath them.

It also serves well as a tent strut. Especially with a couple of kayaks mounted, it holds a large tarp up right proper, making a ridge peak that handily sheds water.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Just came across this post while searching for wooden roof rack designs. Was looking for something applicable to a mini van, but this intrigued me even tho I don't have a pickup truck (I wish...lol).

CA Matter, if you still want this magazine article mentioned, I sent you a PM about it.


----------

